# Sliced Brisket VS Chopped Brisket.



## grange (Dec 30, 2011)

I stopped at a local BBQ restaurant and ordered a brisket sandwich.  I was asked if I wanted it sliced or chopped.  After ordering I was talking to the cook and asked if there was a difference between the two types of brisket sandwiches.  He said the chopped comes from the point and the sliced comes from the flat.  Is that common knowledge?  I assumed that the two types of sandwiches came from to different briskets smoked to different temperatures.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2011)

The Point is often irregular and fatty so doesn't give the "prettiest" slices, so many restaurant Chop it or Cube it for Burnt Ends...For me the Point is tastier, more tender and juicy than a Flat so everyone else gets the pretty meat and I get my Treat!...JJ


----------



## eman (Dec 30, 2011)

X2 for what  Chef JJ said.  the point has an iregular grain and doesn't slice well. It also has more internal fat (read flavor). i would rather a burnt end sammie from the point anyday


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

Like they said the point is the tastiest part and I slice it. You just have to be aware which way the grain is running.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Grange,

Most of us will separate the point and flat either before or during cooking so yes the generally do come from two pieces of meat cooked to different temps.  I cook the flat to 180 or so making slicing a bit easier while still cooking the meat all the way through.   The point I can either bring to 210 for pulling or cut into chunks and cook till tender and kind of crispy.  If doing burnt ends don't forget to give them a good slather of your favorite sweet BBQ sauce.  That sauce will caramelize on the chunks of meat and that makes for some good eating.

It is almost impossible to slice any piece of meat cooked to 210 internal, as long as it is tender and juicy enough to eat.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2011)

Now everyone here's on this one is right. Some folks like the flat for slicing and I do also. But the point is for burnt ends which are amasing and also for slicing I do it all the time. It is just alot fattier then the rest of the meat. So slice it pull it and just eat it like a canibal for you will enjoy it believe me.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 1, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Now everyone here's on this one is right. Some folks like the flat for slicing and I do also. But the point is for burnt ends which are amasing and also for slicing I do it all the time. It is just alot fattier then the rest of the meat. So slice it pull it and just eat it like a canibal for you will enjoy it believe me.


  Yes yes yes


----------

